# Fischereischein Prüfung in Sachsen



## Benniclas (18. Januar 2011)

Hallo
ich werde am Freitag 14 und Will dann bald meinen Angelschein Machen.
1.wo kann ich den Angelschein in der nähe von Meißen machen?
2. mein Kumpel sagt " wenn du nicht im Verein Bist ( der Kostet 40€ Jährlich) darfst du nicht an der Elbe Angeln
Stimmt das?

MFG B.N.


----------



## jepi1 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fischereischein Prüfung in Sachsen*

hallo Benniclas,

zu 1: 
da würde ich an deiner Stelle mal bei dem Ortsansässigen Vereinen   nachfragen. Die wissen das.

zu 2:
an der Elbe kannst du schon angeln auch ohne Verein. Du musst Dir dann eine Tages, Monats oder Jahreskarte für einen Abschnitt an der Elbe holen.


----------



## Benniclas (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fischereischein Prüfung in Sachsen*

Danke das du mir geholfen hast ich wusste nähmlich garnicht wo ich anfangen soll
MFG B.N.


----------



## jepi1 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fischereischein Prüfung in Sachsen*

kein Problem

Immer Fragen stellen darum ist das ein Forum


----------

